
Joey Hess Uses This - vram22
https://usesthis.com/interviews/joey.hess/
======
vram22
Nice one from the interview:

"I don't habitually use any cell phones or tablets. If it doesn't have a
keyboard, I feel that my thoughts are being forced out through a straw."

:)

